
React Talks Q3: the latest meetup recordings with descriptions - tombrm
http://meetupfeed.com/react-talks-meetups-july-august-september-react-talks-digest-q3-2017/
======
tombrm
USA ReactNYC (New York, NY) The Road to Router v4 (44:34) Easy Server Side
Rendering with GraphQL (18:38) Formik: Forms in React without tears (25:06)
Storybook: a Visual Testing Environment for React (19:59) Getting started with
GraphQL and React (28:30) Augmenting Reality with ARKit and React Viro (20:59)
React Chicago (Chicago, IL) MobX (37:45) Automatic React SPA Delivery (21:24)
React.js + Vim (29:52) Storybook for Prototyping and Testing of React
Components (28:03) React Minneapolis (Minneapolis, MN) React Router v4 and
animating transitions (53:35) Validate This, That and the Other Thing (44:32)
ReactJS Austin (Austin, TX) Big Testing in React (37:43) ReactJS Portland
(Portland, OR) Learn You Recompose (48:18) Prototype to Production (20:29)
Phoenix ReactJS (Phoenix, AZ) Never Write Another HoC (51:07) Making Reactjs
real time with WebSockets (39:17) Wentworth Computer Science Society (Boston,
MA) Basics of ReactJS (45:43) UK React.London Mixing ReasonML into your React
apps (37:10) CSS in React: Spoilt for choice (16:05) Lightweight GraphQL
(26:52) Migrating from Angular to React: A tale from the trenches (39:21) The
Curious Case of Monorepos (26:58) Building a real-time Q&A app using GraphQL
(30:02) Germany ReactJS Munich PostgraphQL – Creating a Relay compatible
GraphQL server without a line of coding (48:52) Embedding Microservice UIs
(48:49) Austria React Vienna React ing htmlFor=”empathy” (37:31) Gatsby 1.0!
Build blazing fast static websites with React (and Markdown, GraphQL,
WordPress & Friends) (36:54)

